# My Piranah Isnt Eatin



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

my piranah isnt eating all he has done is nibble on a couple minnows tail


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What type of fish? How long have you had it? What are you feeding?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ive had it for about 2 weeks and its a piranah


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, what kind of piranha? What are you offering for food?

At two weeks, your fish is most likely still settling in... it's not unusual for them to avoid eating when they are first introduced to the tank.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

red belly piranah


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

im feeding them flake food frozen fish and alive minnows that ive had for a couple of months


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

How many do you have and what size? Also tell us more about your tank, like filtration etc..


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have 1 baby about a inch and 2 box filters with a bio wheel


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

At an inch, I would try some blood worms, cut out the live feeders altogether, and just be patient with the little guy.

Do you have a test kit for your water?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

the ph is normal

and ive tried blood worms but the minnows eat them before the piranah can get any and the piranah dosent eat it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Take the minnows out


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok

hes still not eating he eats a bite then stops


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Seriously, do not worry about it too much, you've only had him a short time he will not starve to death. You need to let him settle in and give him some time to adjust. But firstly you must tell us if your water quality is good, what do your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels read?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tank size? Is this tank cycled? The pH is only a small factor in tank cycling. Cut the feeders out, blood worms are a great choice at this size. Flake food is a no go.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

feeders suck and I wouldn't use them. take the minnows out, get some frozen shrimp from the local pet store, break off a small chunk thaw it and throw it in.In addition you could try a cube of bloodworms or some beefheart cubes. it's not gonna starve to death. just make sure that you clean out the uneaten food


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

my tank is about 30 or 35 gallons and i just got 2 more 1 inch piranah. i started feeding them blood worms and they are starting to eat a little of it and t seems that they dont notice the rest of the blood worms

my tank is about 30 or 35 gallons and i just got 2 more 1 inch piranah. i started feeding them blood worms and they are starting to eat a little of it and t seems that they dont notice the rest of the blood worms


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

oh and how long do you think they will need until they grow into two or three inches


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe dont force it too eat. Wait couple of days then try feeding again. Sounds like youve tossed in many kinds of food in a day.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> oh and how long do you think they will need until they grow into two or three inches


Natts will grow about an inch per month up until 6 months, then growth slows down quite a bit -- you can expect anywhere from 6-8" in the first year and then about an inch per year after that. You'll definitely want to start looking around for a larger tank if you plan on keeping those fish long term.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

they are starting to eat but they look like that they are blind and cant see it

they are starting to eat but they look like that they are blind and cant see it


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

thekiller107 said:


> they are starting to eat but they look like that they are blind and cant see it
> 
> they are starting to eat but they look like that they are blind and cant see it


Is your water quality good? Do their eyes look cloudy?


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

the water is good

and they dont have cloudy eyes and how much should i feed them

i feed them blood worms but how much


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

they dont have cloudy eyes


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep your water parameters in check and soon enough hunger will get the best of them. I have one red belly that didn't eat until about 2 months after I got him, and he's fine now a couple years later but still a light eater.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Forget the blood worms and get some hikari micro sinking pellets and drop in a few at a time in front of them.


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

sure whenever i come downstairs to feed them i but some in but they get scared when i put my hand over the tank.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

One word, PATIENCE. It takes time but they will come around. This hobby is all about being patient, making sure your water is spot on, and everything is setup correctly. This will make the fish happy and make them feel comfortable. Happy fish = happy you


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks but how do you get those medal things that are by your name


----------

